# Let's talk about Prom/Formal



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I wanna know what your guys Proms are like, just out of curiousity. 

I'm assuming it's equivalent to our "formal" which is, at the end of year 12 (and sometimes year 10, though not as common anymore because more and more people are staying til year 12), a night that the school organises to celebrate finishing school. Everyone buys nice dresses and shoes and gets their hair done nice and makeup etc etc and the boys wear suits and you get nice photos (though ususally home done in a nice spot, not the photographer I see common in movies at people's proms) 
Then you go to like a function hall and eat average food and theres speeches probably, slideshows, and dancing.

I'm not really keen on going to my formal, and people are losing their minds over it, like it's something super important.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just saw this, I wasnt really excited about mine but I went anyway cos it seemed like the thing that everyone did. 

My advice would be go, enjoy yourself with your buddies, and laugh at the people that think its the be all and end all!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I forgot I made this thread haha

I might go, if I find a dress I like that won't make me go broke. 
It's just so expensive for what seems to be nothing more than a dress up party haha


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

go to jc pennys they have really nice formals for reasonable cost. dont stay home go and have a great time. i went and my date and i still laugh 45 years later. thank god he has an umderstanding wife!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, no jc pennys over here  We do have some shops that sometimes have nice dresses at reasonable prices. but I fell in love with a dress that's $300 >___<


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Go to the op shops Alyssa! Thats were I get all my dresses, you should be able to find everything from formal dresses to casual like summer dresses. And not have to spend over $20!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And I didnt bother going and getting my hair and make up done by a professional, my older sister and my mum did it and it was fine


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Op shops? The only things I find there are horrible. I think I have bad opshop luck. 
And yeah, I refuse to go to a professional makeup artist because I just know they'll try use thick makeup and my skin suits a lighter coverage. 
Ill probably end up going looking the same as I usually do but with neat hair.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

check ebay they might have something.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol I very rarely wear makeup, pretty much only if I'm going to a wedding or something or if my friend decided to attack me. So yeah I'm pretty much - look the same as I always do but with neater hair! lol I really like that description


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

and seriously? op shops are gold, you need training in proper op shop technique. I have so many gorgeous dresses from there. Actually most of my jeans and tops too!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe I'm just picky DD


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

What's an op shop???


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

A second hand shop run by a charity, i think you might call them thrift shops?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

*Thrift Shop by Macklemore plays in background*


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohhh yeah OK I know what your talking about


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I say go! I'm home schooled and we never had anything like that. I wish we did just for the fun of it. You don't have to spend a ton on a dress. Look for sales and coupons!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The dress doesn't have to be fancy if you don't want it to be. It could be something simple. And you can flats if you aren't comfortable wearing heels. Ahh, so an op shop is basically Goodwill. Gotcha. At my school (keep in mind we are SUPER small, only 25-30 kids in each class) the Juniors and Seniors go to prom. I plan on going to both and wearing the same dress for both proms. I know it sounds tacky, but I'd rather buy something a little pricey and plan on wearing it more than once. Otherwise, to me, it's just a waste of money. I won't wear the same jewelry and I will have my hair styled differently so they won't be exactly alike. But yeah, that's what we do over here in Weirdville.


----------

